# Norfolk recommendations



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello Folks,

Thinking of grabbing a few days in Norfolk during November when we can see there'll be some half decent weather and wondered if anyone out there could recommend somwhere using the following criteria:

1. Good for cycling (meaning, for us, quite flat!)
2. A smaller site (like a CL) for example WITH hook-up
3. Fairly near a pub would be very nice
4. Near to the sea would be very, very nice. 
5. Fussy aren't we, but I'm sure there must be something that will nearly fit the bill.

Many thanks


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

White House Beach Caravan Club site,

Not exactly flat but near a pub and on the beach and quite.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi last year in Nov we stayed on the River Waveny centre site that is open at that time of year, views over the Broads and a pub, bigger site but at that time of year not really anyone much on there, it does have an indoor pool but in Nov that is closed.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Shingi;

Wells Next the Sea is nice and there is a good CL on the outskirts at Mill Farm that ticks most of your boxes....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3201

Pete


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi. There's a nice little CL in Blakeney. Hook up, 2mins walk to pub in village, 5 mins to harbour. Great walking on coastal marshes and beaches, great for birds in November, boat trips, and good cycling if you head inland a little. Area of North Norfolk: Aylsham-Cromer- Wells-Holt is the best bit in many ways. I lived there for 14 years, and we chose carefully! If you want a bigger site, Gunton Pk south of Cromer is a good place to stay, but I don't know if it'll be open. Excellent pitches and facilities, and very quiet with good walking and cycling. 5 miles to the sea, though.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Valian said:


> Hi. There's a nice little CL in Blakeney. Hook up, 2mins walk to pub in village, 5 mins to harbour. Great walking on coastal marshes and beaches, great for birds in November, boat trips, and good cycling if you head inland a little. Area of North Norfolk: Aylsham-Cromer- Wells-Holt is the best bit in many ways. I lived there for 14 years, and we chose carefully! If you want a bigger site, Gunton Pk south of Cromer is a good place to stay, but I don't know if it'll be open. Excellent pitches and facilities, and very quiet with good walking and cycling. 5 miles to the sea, though.


 Hi we loved it at Blakeney parked the MH up on the quay and cooked breakfast, a day later it was all flooded with the heavy rain, we want to go back there so that info is good, is the site open all year ? must admit I wish more sites would open in winter too.


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Briarrose. I've been checking in Caravan Club handbook. It says site in Blakeney is open all year. No info re hookup in book, and I'm afraid I can't remember. Nice people, quiet spot, convenient for area. There are lots of CLs around that area.
Ian


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Valian said:


> Hi. There's a nice little CL in Blakeney. Hook up, 2mins walk to pub in village, 5 mins to harbour. Great walking on coastal marshes and beaches, great for birds in November, boat trips, and good cycling if you head inland a little. Area of North Norfolk: Aylsham-Cromer- Wells-Holt is the best bit in many ways. I lived there for 14 years, and we chose carefully! If you want a bigger site, Gunton Pk south of Cromer is a good place to stay, but I don't know if it'll be open. Excellent pitches and facilities, and very quiet with good walking and cycling. 5 miles to the sea, though.


Valian,
Are you referring to South View (page 390 2007/2008 CC Book?)
Cheers


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Shingi;
> 
> Wells Next the Sea is nice and there is a good CL on the outskirts at Mill Farm that ticks most of your boxes....
> 
> ...


Wells-next -to-the-sea is a FAB little place to spend an afternoon. I have been going there since I was 4 years old and still drive over from Luton on a sunny day on the motorbike if no where else to go! Fish and chips on the front watching the kids go crabbing!


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

[Valian, 
Are you referring to South View (page 390 2007/2008 CC Book?) 
Cheers]

That's the one.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Valian said:


> Hi Briarrose. I've been checking in Caravan Club handbook. It says site in Blakeney is open all year. No info re hookup in book, and I'm afraid I can't remember. Nice people, quiet spot, convenient for area. There are lots of CLs around that area.
> Ian


 Thanks I will be taking a look.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi shingi

this was £6 with EHU, last year.

light house inn, walcott, norfolk

it takes around 5/6 trucks, a pub is next door, it's flat and nice for cycling.

n [think that's the spelling] is just up the road.

wilse


----------



## 110868 (Mar 26, 2008)

For South Norfolk, look at Gale Riverside at Chedgrave. It's right beside the river, I know it's not the sea but it's nice and quiet. Fishing from the site. It's a CL with hook-ups and individual grey-water drainage. Good pubs in the village. Several take-aways and good shops. http://www.galeriverside.co.uk/


----------

